# SS 08.08.15 - Hovhaness #2 "Mysterious Mountain"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Alan Hovhaness (1911 - 2000)*

Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain", Op. 132

1. Andante con moto
2. Double Fugue (Moderato maestoso, allegro vivo)
3. Andante espressivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A work and a composer I am totally unfamiliar with. I bought the Fritz Reiner Complete RCA Recordings box set a while back and have been saving this disc until today. Looking forward to finally checking it out.

View attachment 73390


Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> A work and a composer I am totally unfamiliar with. I bought the Fritz Reiner Complete RCA Recordings box set a while back and have been saving this disc until today. Looking forward to finally checking it out.
> 
> View attachment 73390
> 
> ...


Reiner's recording was the first I had ever heard of Hovhaness and I remember being captivated by it, and still am. I'll listen to that as well as Schwarz/Seattle.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll play the Reiner/CSO as well:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll bring a third recording into play: Dennis Russell Davies and the American Composers Orchestra.

That Hovhaness is given second fiddle to Lou Harrison is point in its favor, IMO . I do like Lousadzak, though.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

K


D Smith said:


> Reiner's recording was the first I had ever heard of Hovhaness and I remember being captivated by it, and still am. I'll listen to that as well as Schwarz/Seattle.


New work for me this week
I shall try this version courtesy of Spotify


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Version below available in my local library:








16 minutes. Will listen to it a couple of times


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> View attachment 73390
> 
> 
> Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra


I'll play this one too via Apple Music.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Schwarz, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic.









Any recommendations across the rest of Hovhaness' symphonic output? It seems like 1, 2, 50 and 66 are 'big boys', but there's so many others. I mean, probably too many others, right?!


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Reiner and the CSO

This is a new work for me as well and it pleased my ears, I'll be coming back to listen again!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Hovhaness*: Symphony 2, w. Bas Pollard conducting a student orchestra (c2010).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gerard Schwartz.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

ah yes

this

i have enjoyed this piece for more than 40 years...

if time allows, might give stokowski a go...


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Just recently bought this. It was a nice symphony.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

The Stokowski version was an early LP purchase. My next Hovanhess was the 6th, in a collection that includes the Prayer of St Gregory, perhaps his masterpiece (Telarc CD- 80932). Symphony 22, on an old Delos CD, is another favourite of mine.


----------

